# Antivirus



## thechickenladyx (Jul 5, 2006)

What's the best antivirus program to get? I have norton, and it sux. 

any suggestions?

jesse


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

First, if one of the mods or admins see the word "sux" then this thread will be toast.
I would have to say that the BEST FREE antivirus is Avast! antivirus.
http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html
Best paid antivirus is probably BitDefender. Hope this helps.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

thechickenladyx said:


> What's the best antivirus program to get? I have norton, and it sux.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> jesse


I have installed NOD32 which is used by a lot of programmers. It is very unobtrusive but does a good job and I am quite pleased with it, overall.

donsgal


----------



## thechickenladyx (Jul 5, 2006)

14yearpcmaker said:


> First, if one of the mods or admins see the word "sux" then this thread will be toast.
> I would have to say that the BEST FREE antivirus is Avast! antivirus.
> http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html
> Best paid antivirus is probably BitDefender. Hope this helps.



sorry, getty frustrated

jesse


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

LOL! We're not going to close a thread because someone says that Norton sux.

Besides, Norton DOES suck.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

I have used NAV for five years without a problem. The problem lies with the user who doesn't configure it correctly or understand their choices. It becomes even more complex when it is packaged in a "suite". That being said, Kaspersky has a great antivirus software that would be an alternative to NAV.

RF


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey.
> 
> I have used NAV for five years without a problem. The problem lies with the user who doesn't configure it correctly or understand their choices.


Here I have to disagree with you to a point. On the one hand, yes, you're absolutely right - people often don't understand how to configure it.

On the OTHER hand, I do - I do this for a living. My dislike does not stem from my lack of configuration knowledge, but from 

a) the way it loads about 5 components (and you have to uninstall those components in just the right manner or it leaves fragments all over the place)
b) the way it slows down one's system (I just removed it from someone's system and it sped up their boot up time from about 7 MINUTES to 45 seconds or so - and we're not talking a slow as junk system either - 2.2GHz AMD, 1GB of memory 7200RPM 80GB hard drive)
c) the fact that it's almost impossible to 'repair' (a la Microsoft Office) - one just has to uninstall and then reinstall it.

It's not quite as bad as people say, but it's not quite as GOOD as others say, either.

I'd also be willing to bet the farm (and I could be wrong on this - but if I am, then you're one of about three people I've met who actually LIKE this) on the fact that you probably don't have the latest version of NAV or NIS or NS.



> That being said, Kaspersky has a great antivirus software that would be an alternative to NAV.
> 
> RF


I think that Kapersky has a slight edge on virus detection so far as NAV goes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Almost everytime I use a antivirus, it thinks that some of my windows files are virus's and deletes them. Is there a way to configure Avast so it doesn't delete files that are needed to run windows? 

I've had better luck running without a antivirus than I have using one. No crashes since I've been running nekkid. I only check email and come here to homesteadingtoday so either I've been real lucky or this is a very safe site to surf.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

You've been real lucky. Running a PC w/o antivirus is like driving w/o a seatbelt.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Kung said:


> LOL! We're not going to close a thread because someone says that Norton sux.
> 
> Besides, Norton DOES suck.


I know norton is bad........I've been warned when I said the phrase "that sucks" before, here at HT...why is it **I** always get in trouble!?


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Spinner said:


> Almost everytime I use a antivirus, it thinks that some of my windows files are virus's and deletes them. Is there a way to configure Avast so it doesn't delete files that are needed to run windows?
> 
> I've had better luck running without a antivirus than I have using one. No crashes since I've been running nekkid. I only check email and come here to homesteadingtoday so either I've been real lucky or this is a very safe site to surf.


  ditto to what kung said in his post above this one and my above first one!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I LOVE and have been using Norton now for my own PCs for the last 12 years and before that for 7 years on Macs and Apples~!
I will NEVER give up my Norton Systemworks~! I have never had a problem with them at all.;


----------



## thechickenladyx (Jul 5, 2006)

finally gave up and renewed the mcafee, that was here already. vista won't recognize anything else. thanx for all the suggestions. but vista is a stubborn thingy.

so we go with the established partner

jesse


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Kung said:


> You've been real lucky. Running a PC w/o antivirus is like driving w/o a seatbelt.


Gee, have you been peeking at me when I fly down the road? No seatbelts on this bod.  

Seriously, is there a way to configure an antivirus so it doesn't wipe out necessary files? I've tried using several of them and my puter crashes after I run a virus scan. It says the puter has virus's and it deletes them. Next time I fire up the machine, it goes nowhere. I end up having to do a destructive format and use the disks to reinstall back to factory specs. Then there's days of setting things up to get it back like it was before the antivirus killed it.

I'd love to find one that works and works without killing my computer.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Avast has a free home version
AVG is a good free option get the Home Version its free AVG also now has spyware and rootkit versions that are free
NOD 32 some one mentioned is good but I think it is a pay not free.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I've tried using AVG, it crashed my computer 3 times. It deletes some of the necessary files and then all I get is a black screen. 

I tried Norton, and got virus's.
I tried McAfee and got virus's.

I tried another one, I forget which one but I have it written down, and after running it I kept getting a blue screen with a message that it closed windows to prevent damage to the computer. I couldn't open windows again until I did a destructive recover. I've about given up on using any of the antivirus programs, they've caused me lots of problems. 

I'm still looking for one that will work without deleting necessary files to run windows.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Spinner sounds like they need to start from scratch.
Ive never had an anti virus delete files I needed. But then again I dont seem to have the problems spinner seems to have.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Kung said:


> You've been real lucky. Running a PC w/o antivirus is like driving w/o a seatbelt.


 No it's not, it's like sitting on top of a greasy car that someone's driving real fast on a bumpy road.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

I've tried just about every AV out there. Free and paid ones. My favorite is CA Security Suite (paid). It not only does the job without breaking or slowing down my pc, they have FABULOUS live customer support.

I was a beta tester for the AV part of the suite, and got it for free for a couple years. I don't know if that has to do with getting it at a substantial discount since I started paying for it, but it's worth full price even if you don't get a discount.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

ladycat said:


> I've tried just about every AV out there. Free and paid ones. My favorite is CA Security Suite (paid). It not only does the job without breaking or slowing down my pc, they have FABULOUS live customer support.
> 
> I was a beta tester for the AV part of the suite, and got it for free for a couple years. I don't know if that has to do with getting it at a substantial discount since I started paying for it, but it's worth full price even if you don't get a discount.


I agree with this! I used CA 2005-2006 and LOVED it!! I only stopped using it because I decided to try something diffrent, but I still like CA, alot better!!


----------



## country bred (Nov 11, 2005)

ladycat said:


> I've tried just about every AV out there. Free and paid ones. My favorite is CA Security Suite (paid). It not only does the job without breaking or slowing down my pc, they have FABULOUS live customer support. . . .


Live customer support (Marcia is wistful). Do the support people have accents? Are they easy to understand?

Anybody else out there used CA Security Suite? What do you think of it? I sure would like this to be the year I give Norton the old heave-ho.

Marcia


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

country bred said:


> Live customer support (Marcia is wistful). Do the support people have accents? Are they easy to understand?


 Ir's live online help, they use a chat window. But I think they also have help via phone.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> I LOVE and have been using Norton now for my own PCs for the last 12 years and before that for 7 years on Macs and Apples~!
> I will NEVER give up my Norton Systemworks~! I have never had a problem with them at all.;


And you're the OTHER person who's never had a problem. 

Seriously, it's not that bad, in all honesty. It's not like it's the bane of my existence. But I CAN say that they DO slow one's system down. That's nothing new - that's been documented in PC magazines. That, and the fact that it IS hard to configure, and support is lacking when compared to other companies, is what propels me to guide others towards other suites.

So if one has no problem with it, then great. Matter of fact, I have it loaded on my Mac - but it's SYMANTEC Antivirus, NOT Norton Antivirus. There's a difference, I've noticed - Symantec just does its job, has no fluff, etc. Norton is the opposite.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I agree all the way with Kung.

Lee


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

You've been real lucky. Running a PC w/o antivirus is like driving w/o a seatbelt.
I never run antivirus on my laptop but then I dont do stupid things that would get me a virus on it.
I never open attachments in emails.
I dont visit sites I'm not supposed to.
I dont have java or active x turned on by default.
And I dont have any problems with half the sites out there. Once in a while I have one who wants to do an active x install on me and if its a trust worthy site I allow it. I routinely scan the system with online scanning tools and it comes up with nothing and have had no problems.
Viruses are a user problem not a internet problem.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I disagree to a point. There have been times where I've loaded a computer with Windows XP, turned on the firewall, and connected to the internet (in a pinch) JUST long enough to go to http://free.grisoft.com and download their free antivirus program.

So, to recap, I put it online, and go STRAIGHT to that website, download, and then immediately disconnect. We're talking maybe a minute.

In that time, I've seen XP computers get viruses.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Kung Ive seen what you are talking about too so I dont doubt you one minute. My problem with your quote is getting online shouldnt give you a virus. 
If you are going to the Microsoft Windows update site you should not get a virus.
The way you are getting infected is thru the network.
I NEVER let me repeat NEVER trust the windows firewall products. I always use a third party firewall if you do that you can go online with a clean install of windows and download all their many gigabytes of updates and you will not get infected. Hackers target Microsoft products because they are popular. Microsoft windows and its products have the most holes in them because more hackers target them than anyone else. Having a third party software solution many times will protect you from their specific Microsoft hacks to get a trojan in thru an open port or thru some form of overflow error that microsoft is notorious for. The trojan is what then opens the door to attack from everything else. I can list numerous IT professionals in the business who use no virus protection at all because they know what is safe and what is not and never have problems. 
I do understand what you are saying though I have seen people do exactly what you have described.
For the average user definitely use a virus suite and spyware suite and firewall suite.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

pixelphotograph said:


> Kung Ive seen what you are talking about too so I dont doubt you one minute. My problem with your quote is getting online shouldnt give you a virus.
> If you are going to the Microsoft Windows update site you should not get a virus.


Oh, I agree with you there....but it happens though. *scratches head* How, I don't know. FYI, I'm not speaking about our network @ work - I'm talking about my dedicated internet connection @ home.



> I NEVER let me repeat NEVER trust the windows firewall products. I always use a third party firewall if you do that you can go online with a clean install of windows and download all their many gigabytes of updates and you will not get infected. Hackers target Microsoft products because they are popular. Microsoft windows and its products have the most holes in them because more hackers target them than anyone else. Having a third party software solution many times will protect you from their specific Microsoft hacks to get a trojan in thru an open port or thru some form of overflow error that microsoft is notorious for. The trojan is what then opens the door to attack from everything else. I can list numerous IT professionals in the business who use no virus protection at all because they know what is safe and what is not and never have problems.
> I do understand what you are saying though I have seen people do exactly what you have described.
> For the average user definitely use a virus suite and spyware suite and firewall suite.


I agree with everything you say here - including your statement about IT professionals. Of course, they're in a different group, as you well know.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

I T professionals definitely a different breed LOL


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I never open email attachments either. In fact I use a fake email maker so I don't get much spam at all. 

I don't use microsoft browser, I use another one. Which one is considered the safest? I've used Opera and Firefox. I've used a couple of others, but can't remember the names right now. I read that explorer is the most dangerous so I avoid it, in fact, I deleted it off my computer.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Probably Firefox.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Spinner said:


> I never open email attachments either. In fact I use a fake email maker so I don't get much spam at all.
> 
> I don't use microsoft browser, I use another one. Which one is considered the safest? I've used Opera and Firefox. I've used a couple of others, but can't remember the names right now. I read that explorer is the most dangerous so I avoid it, in fact, I deleted it off my computer.


How exactly did you delete IE from your computer? Yes, you can go into add/remove windows componets, and choose to remove IE, but it only removes icons, etc... How do I know this? If IE is still set as your default browser when you delete it, diffrent programs (i.e. Yahoo Messenger) will open up IE, when you click on a button such as "Internet Mail". I would LOVE to remove IE from my computer, so PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE tell me how!  
(LIFE IS EASIER WITH FIREFOX OR MAXTHON!!)   TIA


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

14yearpcmaker said:


> choose to remove IE, but it only removes icons, etc... How do I know this?


I didn't know that, maybe I only deleted the shortcuts. :Bawling: Now I need to find a guru who can take it out completely.

I did not have IE set as default. That's the first thing I did was change my default browser.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Spinner said:


> I didn't know that, maybe I only deleted the shortcuts. :Bawling: Now I need to find a guru who can take it out completely.
> 
> I did not have IE set as default. That's the first thing I did was change my default browser.


We both do!


----------

